# Land reform needed in South Africa



## Tommy Tainant

During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.

It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.

I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Tommy Tainant said:


> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.


You Brits really screwed over the Africans.  YOU need to personally go down there and begin atoning for your sins.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.




Nazis? How strange I missed all of that. 


How many were systematically genocided? Did they use gas chambers and ovens there too? Which countries did they invade? How many jews did they get?


I always thought your people were more Imperialist than fascists, but I am not as well ready on African History.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

So what about land reform ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.



yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
Click to expand...

Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
Click to expand...


I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa. 

But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
Click to expand...

So what should have happened ?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.



Just like in Venezuela!


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should have happened ?
Click to expand...


Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country. 

And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
Click to expand...


Tommy is a ChiCom bot


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
Click to expand...

No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
Click to expand...


What businesses are you talking about? In south africa the land may have been taken, but the businesses were mostly created by the whites, because they were the only ones with the capital to create large companies like mining companies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What businesses are you talking about? In south africa the land may have been taken, but the businesses were mostly created by the whites, because they were the only ones with the capital to create large companies like mining companies.
Click to expand...

Farms are businesses.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> 
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What businesses are you talking about? In south africa the land may have been taken, but the businesses were mostly created by the whites, because they were the only ones with the capital to create large companies like mining companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Farms are businesses.
Click to expand...


Nice goalpost move there.

There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.

As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.

And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.


----------



## Blues Man

Why should I give a fraction of a fuck about South Africa?


----------



## martybegan

Blues Man said:


> Why should I give a fraction of a fuck about South Africa?



Because a large portion of our strategic minerals, those that allow modern society are mined there, and the only other reliable sources for most of them are Russia and China. 

So SA goes to shit, and then Russia and China can control the costs of these minerals, that go into basically any technological item we produce and use.


----------



## Jitss617

Doesn’t China One African hair


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The Africans want Zimbabwe continent wide.  They get the land, destroy the farms, get the UN to set up feeding stations while the men rape the women and chew khat.

The solution is, they don't get any land.  They can get a job on the land.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What businesses are you talking about? In south africa the land may have been taken, but the businesses were mostly created by the whites, because they were the only ones with the capital to create large companies like mining companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Farms are businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice goalpost move there.
> 
> There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.
> 
> As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.
> 
> And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.
Click to expand...

Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?


----------



## Blues Man

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I give a fraction of a fuck about South Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because a large portion of our strategic minerals, those that allow modern society are mined there, and the only other reliable sources for most of them are Russia and China.
> 
> So SA goes to shit, and then Russia and China can control the costs of these minerals, that go into basically any technological item we produce and use.
Click to expand...


SA will sell them for the same amount as Russia and China.  And the corrupt government in SA will reap the profits just like the corrupt governments in Russia and China.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What businesses are you talking about? In south africa the land may have been taken, but the businesses were mostly created by the whites, because they were the only ones with the capital to create large companies like mining companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Farms are businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice goalpost move there.
> 
> There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.
> 
> As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.
> 
> And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
Click to expand...


The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.

They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tommy Tainant said:


> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.


Any industry nationalized fails.  The officials steal what they can.   The people sell what they can steal for scrap so they don't starve.


----------



## martybegan

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I give a fraction of a fuck about South Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because a large portion of our strategic minerals, those that allow modern society are mined there, and the only other reliable sources for most of them are Russia and China.
> 
> So SA goes to shit, and then Russia and China can control the costs of these minerals, that go into basically any technological item we produce and use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SA will sell them for the same amount as Russia and China.  And the corrupt government in SA will reap the profits just like the corrupt governments in Russia and China.
Click to expand...


That's if they can get the minerals out of the ground once their economy goes to shit if they implement Tommy Twats plan.


----------



## Blues Man

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I give a fraction of a fuck about South Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because a large portion of our strategic minerals, those that allow modern society are mined there, and the only other reliable sources for most of them are Russia and China.
> 
> So SA goes to shit, and then Russia and China can control the costs of these minerals, that go into basically any technological item we produce and use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SA will sell them for the same amount as Russia and China.  And the corrupt government in SA will reap the profits just like the corrupt governments in Russia and China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's if they can get the minerals out of the ground once their economy goes to shit if they implement Tommy Twats plan.
Click to expand...

Even if they can't we'll be no worse off


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Any industry nationalized fails.  The officials steal what they can.   The people sell what they can steal for scrap so they don't starve.
Click to expand...

That is nonsense. Nationalised industries do so well they get sold off to private speculators in order to fleece the people..


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What businesses are you talking about? In south africa the land may have been taken, but the businesses were mostly created by the whites, because they were the only ones with the capital to create large companies like mining companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Farms are businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice goalpost move there.
> 
> There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.
> 
> As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.
> 
> And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?

I note that you have no alternate solution.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Zimbabwe is a proper model for handling things like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
Click to expand...

Of course white owned businesses weren't stolen from black people.  Before the white guy started that business it didn't exist.   The white Boers have been in Africa for 400 years.  They didn't come after WWII.  The farms and industry all belong to the whites.  The blacks cannot adapt to farming or industry.  They can't advance businesses beyond selling out of a donkey pack.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Any industry nationalized fails.  The officials steal what they can.   The people sell what they can steal for scrap so they don't starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is nonsense. Nationalised industries do so well they get sold off to private speculators in order to fleece the people..
Click to expand...

If they are sold to private speculators it isn't nationalized.  What industry have blacks in Africa started that did well?  Sold to private speculators means sold to whites or Asians right?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half a million Zimbabweans were kicked off their lands by their nazi overlords. Are you saying that this should not have been remedied or that the process was flawed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the supposed solution led to runaway inflation and starvation in a country that used to be considered the breadbasket of Africa.
> 
> But they got to feel good screwing over the white guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should have happened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know they shouldn't have just tried to run off the white farmers. It ruined the country.
> 
> And now you propose that in South Africa, AND nationalizing probably white owned businesses and turning them over to government suck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am saying that the "white owned businesses" were stolen from black people and there needs to be some justice. This isnt ancient history. It happened after the second world war. Why do you defend theft ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course white owned businesses weren't stolen from black people.  Before the white guy started that business it didn't exist.   The white Boers have been in Africa for 400 years.  They didn't come after WWII.  The farms and industry all belong to the whites.  The blacks cannot adapt to farming or industry.  They can't advance businesses beyond selling out of a donkey pack.
Click to expand...

You are so fucking stupid I grudge schooling you.
Group Areas Act  - now fuck off and get your carer to read it to you.


----------



## Blues Man

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What businesses are you talking about? In south africa the land may have been taken, but the businesses were mostly created by the whites, because they were the only ones with the capital to create large companies like mining companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Farms are businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice goalpost move there.
> 
> There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.
> 
> As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.
> 
> And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
Click to expand...

 The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Blues Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farms are businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice goalpost move there.
> 
> There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.
> 
> As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.
> 
> And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
Click to expand...

Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice goalpost move there.
> 
> There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.
> 
> As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.
> 
> And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
Click to expand...

Perhaps we can help our UK cousins by repatriating all the descendants of those taken as slaves. We would ask no compensation and even cover their transportation back to their homelands.

Fair?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we can help our UK cousins by repatriating all the descendants of those taken as slaves. We would ask no compensation and even cover their transportation back to their homelands.
> 
> Fair?
Click to expand...

What gives you the right to "repatriate" US citizens ? Is this a fantasy you wank off to after lights out ?


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we can help our UK cousins by repatriating all the descendants of those taken as slaves. We would ask no compensation and even cover their transportation back to their homelands.
> 
> Fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to "repatriate" US citizens ? Is this a fantasy you wank off to after lights out ?
Click to expand...

What greater gift could we possibly bestow on sub-Saharan Africa than the return of their kind? As you said, we owe them, and surely there can be no greater sacrifice or justice than returning what we stole. Hell, we'll even throw in a couple of billion to help them resettle.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we can help our UK cousins by repatriating all the descendants of those taken as slaves. We would ask no compensation and even cover their transportation back to their homelands.
> 
> Fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to "repatriate" US citizens ? Is this a fantasy you wank off to after lights out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What greater gift could we possibly bestow on sub-Saharan Africa than the return of their kind? As you said, we owe them, and surely there can be no greater sacrifice or justice than returning what we stole. Hell, we'll even throw in a couple of billion to help them resettle.
Click to expand...

And how did you acquire the power to do that ya thick fucker ?


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> 
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we can help our UK cousins by repatriating all the descendants of those taken as slaves. We would ask no compensation and even cover their transportation back to their homelands.
> 
> Fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to "repatriate" US citizens ? Is this a fantasy you wank off to after lights out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What greater gift could we possibly bestow on sub-Saharan Africa than the return of their kind? As you said, we owe them, and surely there can be no greater sacrifice or justice than returning what we stole. Hell, we'll even throw in a couple of billion to help them resettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how did you acquire the power to do that ya thick fucker ?
Click to expand...

Law. You cannot keep what you have stolen.

Since the slaves taken from Africa are long dead, it is only just that their descendants are returned forthwith.

We should not be allowed to profit from the crimes of our ancestors.


----------



## Robert Urbanek

I read an article in _Harper's_ about this. Many white farmers are armed to the teeth and are prepared to fight to the death to keep their land. Many farmers have already been murdered.

The situation resonates in the U.S. as some right wingers anticipate a similar development regarding reparations if leftists take over the U.S. They will be armed to the teeth and fight to the death to resist losing any assets to reparations. Which is another reason they oppose gun controls.


----------



## Blues Man

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice goalpost move there.
> 
> There are other ways to get blacks in South Africa land ownership without just taking the land from white farmers as payback and then hoping for the best.
> 
> As for nationalization, that will just result in the people who know what they are doing fleeing the country.
> 
> And then you get Zimbabwe all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
Click to expand...

Gee I must be the only guy in the Klan that had a half Black mother

You really need to put all those broad brushes away and grow the fuck up


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Blues Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justice is a form of payback I suppose. But to see it in terms of revenge demeans the righteousness of the case. This was a massive theft and as far as I am aware not one person has been held to account for it.
> What "other ways" of putting this right are you thinking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee I must be the only guy in the Klan that had a half Black mother
> 
> You really need to put all those broad brushes away and grow the fuck up
Click to expand...

You can be anybody you want to be on the net.


----------



## Blues Man

Tommy Tainant said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "other ways"? Something that doesn't involve ruining the economy, again, like Zimbabwe.
> 
> They got their revenge, and a shit economy for it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot for conflating justice with revenge. There were half a million victims in Zimbabwe, over 3m in South Africa. Why should their oppressors benefit from theft ?
> 
> I note that you have no alternate solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people who should be paying for the evils done under Apartheid are you Brits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not as straightforward as your klan info card tells you but the UK owes all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee I must be the only guy in the Klan that had a half Black mother
> 
> You really need to put all those broad brushes away and grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be anybody you want to be on the net.
Click to expand...


Except you because no one can pretend to be that much of a twat


----------



## Blackrook

Land reform would mean the death of the South African economy.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> During the implementation of apartheid, some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis. Whole communities were flattened and rebuilt as white only areas.
> 
> It is time for this to be put right. The land that was stolen should be given back to the dispossessed.
> 
> I would also suggest that capitalism is not working for South Africa and that some industries should be nationalised in the national interest.






Sure thing.  Let yet another country starve.


----------



## fncceo

Tommy Tainant said:


> some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis.



When did The Germans invade South Africa?

It doesn't seem to be in my history text.


----------



## Litwin

Tommy Tainant said:


> So what about land reform ?


it´d be like in Ukraine under Muscovite (afro - asian)  occupation 

*Holodomor - Wikipedia*

en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Holodomor
Översätt den här sidan
The _Holodomor_ was a man-made famine in Soviet Ukraine in 1932 and 1933 that killed millions of Ukrainians. It is also known as the Terror-Famine and ...


----------



## Litwin

*Total deaths*‎: ‎from 3 to 12 million; see ‎death toll‎ ...
*Period*‎: ‎1932–1933
*Country*‎: ‎Soviet Union


----------



## Litwin

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> some 3.5m people were forced off their land and on to reservations by the nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did The Germans invade South Africa?
> 
> It doesn't seem to be in my history text.
Click to expand...

+1, i begin to hate people who are using term nazis everywhere


----------

